# New Ride aka: Shallow Blonde



## Funhog (Jan 12, 2007)

Here she is finally.  I have to say that the boys at ECC build an incredible little skiff.  Plus they are a great bunch of guys that claim they can fish as well as build a superior skiff. 










As for perfomance, I have a 25 2 stroke yammy with a powertech 4 blade prop (SRA4R10PVM30). Yesterday she ran 30.5 top end. Getting a TSG JP from Tom in a few weeks that should increase her speed a little. Not that I really care though. I actually preferred 22-25 mph yesterday. But when heading to ENP with heavy loads, the 25 should come in handy.

Looking forward to catching my first red tomorrow on the boat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks awesome! Post some more pics with blood on it tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2007)

> Looks awesome! Post some more pics with blood on it tomorrow.


Red always looks good against (on) a yellow tail.


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

nice ride!


----------



## Weedy (Dec 11, 2006)

SWEEEEET looking ride ! Where all do you go down in the park? I have been spending one weekend a month down there for the last 3 months. I LOVE DOWN THERE!!!
Weedy


----------



## Funhog (Jan 12, 2007)

Going down neat Lostmans river in March. This will be my second time so still a newbie. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and the fish will be biting. 

Splashed the Gladesmen this afternoon. Got to see first hand how she floats in about 3-4 inches of water with two guys on the boat. Nice and easy to poll over the shallows. If only the reds would bite. Lately it has been very difficult up here in the creeks. I believe the hungry reds are still in the intercoastal rather than the creeks. You have to work real hard to get even one or two to think about biting your lure.

Scott


----------



## arlon (Feb 28, 2007)

what's the length and width of that hull? Looks pretty narrow. I'm fond of long narrow hulls..


----------



## thresher (Dec 18, 2006)

She's 18' long and skinny. She floats in an HONEST 3.5" of water. I have been over a pure oyster bed in Brown's Bay in less with Tommy Whaler with tailing reds on the other side and all he could say was "wow this thing floats shallow".  My my my. I miss my yellowtail gal. Wish I was back in Florida when I see such a pretty thing. Catch some feesh!!!


----------



## LoneRanger (Dec 11, 2006)

> Wish I was back in Florida when I see such a pretty thing.




WE WISH YOU WERE BACK IN FLORIDA TOO!


----------

